# بالفيديو خطوة بخطوة تجربتي الشخصية في نجمع ألواح خلايا طاقة شمسية



## مدحتكو (19 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام
إخواني الكرام
سأعرض علي حضراتكم تجربتي الشخصية في بناء ألواح خلايا طاقة شمسية.
بداية من شراءها ( التسوق عبر الانترنت ) 
ثم الأدوات المستخدمة في التصميم
ثم تنفيذ المشروع حتي تثبيت الألواح علي سطح المنزل
وسأعرض الأخطاء التي وقعت فيها حتي لايقع فيها غيري
ثم سأعرض بعض المشاريع الصغيرة التي يمكن الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية منها مثل ثم تصميم انفرتر بسيط لإضاءة لمبات ومكيف بسيط
قمت بتصوير مراحل العمل خطوة بخطوة بالفيديو قد يفيد الكثيرين


وسنطرح مجموعة من الأسئلة وسنجاوب عليها
كم التكلفة؟
وهل تغني عن الكهرباء الحكومية؟
هل يمكنني تشغيل مكيف بها؟
هل سأحتاج مساعدة أم يمكنني تنفيذها بنفسي؟


تجميع اطار الالمنيوم للوح الخلايا الشمسية.solar panel frame wmv 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdF7AdEEiyk

(4) اختبار لوح خلايا الطاقة الشمسية testing solar panel 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-eTtAUvCMQ&feature=relmfu

(2) فتح شحنة الخلايا الشمسية واختبار الخلايا - solar package 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d98Um-kp9pc&feature=relmfu

**
*
*لا تحرمونا من مشاركاتكم وابداء آرائكم
وانتظرو الفيديو القادم
*​


----------



## مدحتكو (20 أبريل 2012)

*الطاقة من الشمس:
إن الشمس تشع كمية غير معقولة من الأشعة الكهرومغناطيسية ، مجموع قدرة الإشعاعات الشمسية هو 3.83 × 10^23 كيلو واط
أو 383000000000000000000000000 واط
معظم تلك الاشعاعات تفقد في الفضاء
فقط جزء صغير من تلك الطاقة ينفذ إلي الأرض وبعض كواكب المجموعة الشمسية ، وطبقاً لمصادر صناعية رسمية فإن الكهرباء المستهلكة في الولايات المتحدة يمكن استبدالها كلياً بنماذج خلايا شمسية فوتوفولتيك Photovoltic تغطي فقط 0.3 % من مساحة الولايات المتحدة.

سؤالي هنا
كم المساحة التي نغطيها بخلايا شمسية لإمداد دولة عربية بكل ما تحتاجة من طاقة كهربائية؟*


----------



## Eng.Mohammed84 (21 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخ مدحت

و شكرا على الفيديوهات الرائعة

سؤالي هذه الخلايا التي قمت بتجميعها بهدف التجربة أم بهدف التطبيق ؟؟

+

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن المساحة المراد تغطيتها في العالم العربي لتغطية حاجاتها من الطاقة الكهربائية

أجزم بأنها أقل من مساحة 0.3% للولايات المتحدة مع اني لدي تحفظ على هذا الرقم
حيث اعتقد ان المساحة ممكن أن تكون أكبر من ذلك بكثير
الولايات المتحدة أكبر مستهلك للطاقة في العالم حيث قرأت أحد التقارير بأن الولايات المتحدة تستهلك ما يقارب 30% من الطاقة المنتجة بالعالم

أكيد دولنا العربية لا تستهلك مجتمعة ما تستهله الولايات المتحدة من الطاقة

و بإنتظار المزيد منك 
​


----------



## مدحتكو (21 أبريل 2012)

Eng.Mohammed84 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك أخ مدحت
> 
> و شكرا على الفيديوهات الرائعة
> 
> ...


*

شكراً لك أخ محمد
بخصوص سؤالك الأول : تلك تجربة شخصية بهدف تطبيق علي المدي الطويل لتحويل منزلي بالكامل ليعمل بالطاقة الشمسية؟
ملحوظة أنا أكتب الآن علي لابتوب يستمد طاقته من بطارية مشحونة من خلايا الطاقة الشمسية التي أعرضها بالفيديو.
0.3 % ليست مساحة صغيرة بالنسبة لمساحة الولايات المتحدة وتلك المعلومة مستمدة من مركز أبحاث
واوافقك الرأي في ان دولنا العربية لا تستهلك طاقة كبيرة بالمقارنة بالدول المتقدمة لذا ستحتاج مساحة أقل طبعا.
انتظر الفيديو الرابع قريبا جدا
*


----------



## Eng.Mohammed84 (21 أبريل 2012)

مدحتكو قال:


> *
> 
> شكراً لك أخ محمد
> بخصوص سؤالك الأول : تلك تجربة شخصية بهدف تطبيق علي المدي الطويل لتحويل منزلي بالكامل ليعمل بالطاقة الشمسية؟
> ...



إن شاء الله بالتوفيق

بس سؤالي هو مدى كفاءة هذه الخلايا
يعني في الظروف القياسية يكون معدل ما تشعه الشمس من طاقة على مساحة متر مربع واحد هو ألف وات
سؤالي هو عن كفاءة هذه الخلايا يعني كم تنتج من الطاقة على نفس وحدة المساحة؟؟


----------



## مدحتكو (21 أبريل 2012)

Eng.Mohammed84 قال:


> إن شاء الله بالتوفيق
> 
> بس سؤالي هو مدى كفاءة هذه الخلايا
> يعني في الظروف القياسية يكون معدل ما تشعه الشمس من طاقة على مساحة متر مربع واحد هو ألف وات
> سؤالي هو عن كفاءة هذه الخلايا يعني كم تنتج من الطاقة على نفس وحدة المساحة؟؟



*أخ محمد تحية احترام وتقدير
سأشرحها نظريا وعمليا
**نظرياً** توجد ثلاث أنواع من خلايا الطاقة الشمسية

1**- Mono crystalline (خلية سيليكون أحادية التبلور )
**وهي الأعلي كفاءة بين كل الخلايا وهي خلايا قطعت من بلورة سيليكون مفردة ، تصل كفاءتها من 11% إلي 16%
بمعني انه في يوم مشمس عند خط الاستواء تعطي الشمس فيه 1000 واط لكل متر مربع ، تمتص تلك الخلايا ما بين 110 إلي 160

2**- Multy crystalline (خلايا عديدة التبلور )
**رقائق سيليكون كشطت من بلورات سيليكون اسطوانية ثم تعالج كيميائياً في أفران لزيادة خواصها الكهربائية ثم تغطي أسطح تلك الخلايا بمضاد الإنعكاس
كفاءة هذا النوع من 9% إلي 13 % 

3- **Amorphous (الخلايا المورفية) أو (خلايا الفيلم الرفيع)
**مادة السييليكون تترسب علي هيئة طبقات رفيعة علي أسطح من الزجاج أو البلاستيك وتصنيع هذه الخلايا يتم بتقنية سهلة وكفاءتها أقل من 3% إلي 6% وأسعارها أيضاً أقل وهي مناسبة لتطبيقات من 40 واط فأقل

اخي محمد انا استعمل النوع الأول

**عملياً
**عندي حالياً اربع الواح خلايا شمسية تغطي مساحة 210 سم × 100 سم يعني تقريباً 2 متر مربع
تعطي شدة تيار في المتوسط 12 أمبير ، 17 فولت يعني قدرة حوالي 200 واط
بمعني لو قسمنا 200 واط علي 2 يكون المتر المربع الواحد يعطي 100 واط تقريبا
يعني الواح خلايا الطاقة الشمسية تمتص عُشر ما تعطية الشمس من طاقة ويضيع تسع اعشار تلك الطاقة

أرجو ان اكون اوضحت الفكرة
*


----------



## Eng.Mohammed84 (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخ مدحت على هذه المعلومات 

و انتظر المزيد منك


----------



## مدحتكو (22 أبريل 2012)

*والآن مع الفيديو الرابع 
عن لحام خلايا الطاقة الشمسية واختبار الألواح

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt_oOMvhBnI

بانتظار آرائكم واسئلتكم*


----------



## مدحتكو (25 أبريل 2012)

*الفيديو القادم هو اصعب فيديو
نظراً لوقوعي في أخطاْ فادحة من قبل حتي توصلت للطريقة الصحيحة والأفضل
بعد يومين ان شاء الله سأرفع الفيديو الخامس*


----------



## ban2009ban (25 أبريل 2012)

جهد جبار ومشكور عليه 

عموما 200 وات كمية قليلة من الطاقة لا تكفي الا لاضاءة 20 لمبة 10 وات ناهيك عن ان اقل مكيف هواء يستهلك 1500-1800 وات 

ارى ان مستقبل الخلايا الشمسية في احد امرين 

1- تطور تكنولوجيا النانو مما يولد طاقة اكبر بكثر

2- السيلكون الامورفي ذي الطاقة والسعر الاقل الا ان من مبزاته انه ممكن يتشكل على اشكال مختلفة مما يجعله يندمج مع المباني والنوافذ والاسطح وقابل للطي 

مرة اخرى اشكر جهدك الجبار وبالتوفيق


----------



## مدحتكو (26 أبريل 2012)

ban2009ban قال:


> جهد جبار ومشكور عليه
> 
> عموما 200 وات كمية قليلة من الطاقة لا تكفي الا لاضاءة 20 لمبة 10 وات ناهيك عن ان اقل مكيف هواء يستهلك 1500-1800 وات



*أخي الكريم ban2009ban
شكرا لك علي تشجيعك ومشاركتك معي
الحمد لله يمكنني تصنيع لوح خلايا شمسية يومياً ولكن المشكلة انني اعمل حالياً بدولة سلطنة عمان وحمل تلك الألواح لمصر سيكون من الصعب جدا لذا اكتفيت ب 4 ألواح وبعض الألواح الصغيرة
وإن شاء الله عندما أستقر في مصر سوف أكمل عدد الألواح والفكرة واحدة
وطالما قمت بتصنيع لوح واحد يمكنك تصنيع 100 لوح واحببت ان ابين هنا ان الموضوع ليس بالصعب 

*


ban2009ban قال:


> ارى ان مستقبل الخلايا الشمسية في احد امرين
> 
> 1- تطور تكنولوجيا النانو مما يولد طاقة اكبر بكثر
> 
> ...


*اوافقك الرأي في ما تقول
ولكن يعيب السيليكون الأمورفي كفاءة خلايا هذه المادة ما بين 4 – 9 %
كما ان عمر تلك الخلايا أقل علي ما أعتقد
شكرا لمشاركتك اخي الكريم

*انتظر المزيد فالموضوع لسه في بدايته


----------



## مدحتكو (27 أبريل 2012)

*اليكم الفيديو الخامس عن 
*
*نماذج تطبيقية علي الواح الطاقة الشمسية تثبيت ولحام ال Bus wires
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBwmmAC3LMI*
*أصعب فيديو هو الفيديو السادس بسبب وفوعي في أخطاء جسيمة لذا أمهلوني بعض الوقت *
*انتظرو المزيد والمزيد ان شاء الله*
*أدعو لنا فقط لا غير*


----------



## مدحتكو (29 أبريل 2012)

*الاشعاع الشمسي والغلاف الجوي*

*الاشعاع الشمسي والغلاف الجوي**


إن الخلايا الشمسية الموضوعة علي الاقمار الصناعية تستقبل علي الأقل 15% طاقة شمسية زيادة عن الأخري الموضوعة عند سطح الأرض**






** 

العوامل الرئيسية المؤثرة في الاشعاع الشمسي**
**1. بخار الماء – الأوزون – بعض الغازات** في الغلاف الجوي تمتص الاشعاع الشمسي*
*
بعض الاشعاع الشمسي يتشتت في العديد من الاتجاهات بجزيئات الهواء**

الأوزون يمتص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية والبرتقالية ومختلف الأطوال الموجية للأشعة تحت الحمراء**

بخار الماء يمتص مختلف الأطوال الموجية للأشعة تحت الحمراء**

**2. الدخان** وهو عبارة عن دقائق صغيرة جداً معلقة في الغلاف الجوي يمكنها إما إمتصاص الإشعاع الشمسي أو تشتيته نحو الفضاء.*
*
**3. السحب** وهي مكونه من عدد لا نهائي من قطرات ماء صغيرة جداً أو بلورات ثلجية*
*
**
**4. دوران الأرض حول الشمس** واختلاف فصول السنة من شتاء وصيف وخريف وربيع يؤثر علي الغلاف الجوي للأرض وبالتالي يؤثر علي الاشعاع الشمسي.*
*
**




*


----------



## مدحتكو (6 مايو 2012)

*طرق عزل الواح خلايا الطاقة الشمسية*

*إخواني الكرام إلي حضراتكم الجزء الأول من الفيديو السادس 
وهو عن نماذج من تجارب الآخرين في عزل الخلايا الشمسية encapculation solar cells.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHuR2jUtOd4
يوجد جزء ثاني يعرض باقي طرق الآخرين في عزل الخلايا عن الهواء 
بعد أن اعرض تجارب الآخرين سأعرض تجربتي بالتفصيل
أحببت أن تأخذو فكرة عن طرق الآخرين لتناقشوني في تجربتي بعد ذلك
لا تحرمونا من آرائكم هل اكمل بنفس الطريقة ؟
أدعو لنا فقط لا غير*​


----------



## مدحتكو (6 مايو 2012)

*معذرة اخواني الكرام ، فهذا هو الرابط الصحيح للفيديو

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpqfDxzSFqQ


----------



## مدحتكو (9 مايو 2012)

*كيف تعمل الخلايا الشمسية ? Solar cells*

*الخلايا الشمسية **Solar cells **
إن العديد من أشباه الموصلات تنتج الكهرباء من ضوء الشمس ولكن الأفضل والأكثر شيوعاً وتطوراً هو الخلايا الشمسية المصنوعة من مادة السيليكون.**

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/90/Solar_cell.png*http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/90/Solar_cell.png*

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c1/Klassieren.jpg*http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c1/Klassieren.jpg*


حيث أن السيليكون يمثل 27.7 % من قشرة سطح الكرة الأرضية وبالتالي فهو متوفر ويعتبر كمادة داخلة في صناعة الخلايا الشمسية غير مكلفة ، إلا أن تحويل السيليكون إلي خلايا شمسية هو عملية مكلفة !!!! لكي تنتج خلية الطاقة الشمسية كمية محسوبة بدقة من الكهرباء.**

كيف تعمل خلايا الطاقة الشمسية؟ **How solar cells work?**
الضوء يتكون من كميات محددة من الطاقة يطلق عليها "فوتونات"**
عندما تصطدم تلك الفوتونات وتضرب ذرات السيليكون فإنها تحرر الالكترونات ، تلك الالكترونات المتحررة تترك خلفها فجوات موجبة بذرات السليكون التي هجرتها. تلك الذرات التي بها فجوات موجبة تكون جاذبة للإلكترونات السالبة المتحررة من ذرات سيليكون أخري.**

تلك العشوائية في تحرك الالكترونات يمكن أن تتحول إلي تدفق الكترونات لو كانت هناك وصلة **PN متكونة من السيليكون ، حيث تكون الوصلة **N)) موجهه نحو الاشعاع الشمسي وتتحرر منها الالكترونات بواسطة الفوتون ، فتنجذب تلك الالكترونات المتحررة ناحية الجانب الموجب **(P) من الوصلة الثنائية ، والنتيجة هو تدفق تيار كهربائي عند تواجد اشعاع شمسي مناسب.**

إن مستوي شدة التيار بالأمبير يتناسب طردياً ومباشرة مع شدة الضوء الساقط ، في حين أن فرق الجهد بالفولت ليس له علاقة بشدة الضوء ، فخلايا السيلكون الشمسية النموذجية تولد من 0.45 إلي 0.55** فولت مع اشعاع شمسي مباشر**

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6e/The_sun1.jpg*http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6e/The_sun1.jpg


----------



## مدحتكو (10 مايو 2012)

*طرق عزل الواح خلايا الطاقة الشمسية*

*الجزء الثاني من الفيديو السادس نماذج من تجارب الآخرين في عزل الخلايا الشمسية -encapculation solar cells

*31abw8nbr28


----------



## مدحتكو (17 مايو 2012)

*طريقتي الأولي في عزل ألألواح الشمسية*

*الأخوة الكرام

*
*لي طريقتان في عزل الألواح الشمسية*
*الطريقة الثانية أفضل من الأولي*
*سأعرض الطريقتين ثم أعرض المميزات والعيوب لكل طريقة*
*طريقتي الأولي في عزل الألواح الشمسية مقسمة لجزئين*

*وإلي حضراتكم الجزء الأول من الفيديو السابع*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz0BEynLGRw*
*
وتفضلو بقبول تحياتي*


----------



## mafathy (20 مايو 2012)

مشاء الله عمل متميز ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## mafathy (20 مايو 2012)

مشاء الله عمل متميز ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## مدحتكو (26 مايو 2012)

*حساب تكاليف تحويل منزل ليعمل بالكامل بالطاقة الشمسية*

*
إليكم اخواني الكرام فيديو في منتهي الأهمية 
لدرجة اني أفكر في عرضة كموضوع منفصل
وهو عن
مخطط لتحويل منزل ليعمل بالكامل بالطاقة الشمسية مع حساب التكاليف*
*حساب تكاليف تحويل منزل ليعمل بالكامل بالطاقة الشمسية 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMiqVa6xnXI*
*



*


----------



## مدحتكو (9 يونيو 2012)

*تكملة الطريقة الأولي في عزل الواح الطاقة الشمسية*

نتابع مع بعض تكملة الطريقة الأولي في عزل الألواح + توصيل الدايود + عيوب تلك الطريقة


----------



## abooosama (12 يونيو 2012)

الاخ مدحت
انت دماغك تستاهل وزنها دهب
لا اجد الا ان اقول بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مدحتكو (24 يونيو 2012)

*أي البطاريات نستخدمها لأنظمة الطاقة الشمسية؟؟*

*أي البطاريات نستخدمها لأنظمة الطاقة الشمسية؟؟*

*مبدئياً عندما نختار بطاريات لنظامنا الشمسي فإننا نحتاج بطاريات ذات أمبير كبير لكل ساعة علي الأقل 100 امبير / ساعة كي تعمل مدة أطول*


*ما أفضل نوع يمكن استخدامة؟*






*بطاريات (ديب سيكل) deep cycle اي بطاريات ذات (الدورة العميقة) في التخزين -إن صح التعبير في الترجمة- حيث يكون لها ألواح من الداخل أسمك وأمتن من بطاريات السيارات وبهذا يمكنك إعادة شحنها عدة مرات دون أن تفسد البطارية.*

*أهم شئ في بطاريات ال deep cycle هو انك يمكن تفريغ البطاريات حتي 80% من سعتها مئات المرات دون ان تفسد *

*ولكن بطارية السيارة يمكن تفريغها اثناء استخدامها حتي 20% فقط من سعتها وأي تفريغ اكثر من ذلك تبدأ بطارية السيارة في التدمير*


*A car's battery is designed to provide a very large amount of current for a short period of time*

*إن بطارية السيارة مصممة لمنح شدة تيار كبيرة لفترة بسيطة من أجل تدوير محرك السيارة عند بدء تشغيل السيارة*

*A deep cycle battery is designed to provide a steady amount of current over a long period of time*

*اما بطاريات الديب سيكل فهي مصممه لمنح كمية ثابتة من التيار لفترة طويلة من الوقت*






*أرجو ان اكون اوضحت الفرق*

*شكرا للجميع*


----------



## egywatt (6 يوليو 2012)

وفقك الله استمر ونحن نساندك بما تيسر من معلومات انشاء الله


----------



## engkfa (12 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## نضال طوباسي (13 أغسطس 2012)

كيفية التركيب للخلاياة الشمسية ام هل تاتي جاهزة


----------



## fighter_eng (13 أغسطس 2012)

يعطيك العافية 
جهد طيب


----------



## رافت3050 (13 أغسطس 2012)

*اخواني الاحباء 
عندي سؤال ارجوا من الاخوة الخبراء اجابتي عليه - بالنسبة للالواح الشمسية فما رأيكم اذا استخدمنا الطاقة المرتدة بديلا عن الالواح - اقصد - اذا استخدمنا محول كهرباء من 220 فولت الى 12 فولت ويتم توصيل طرفي المحول الى البطارية مباشرة لتعمل الطاقة المرتدة كبديل عن الالواح - لتوضيح الفكرة اكثر اقول ان البطارية منوط بها مد inverter بطاقة 12 فولت ليقوم المحول inverter بتحويلها الى 220 فولت بقوة جهد 800 وات - فبعد ان يتم توصيل الكهرباء الى المنزل مثلا وقمنا بتوصيل محول طاقة اخر يقوم بتحويل 220 فولت الى 12 فولت وقمنا بتوصيل هذا المحول باحد مآخذ الكهرباء بالمنزل ثم قمنا بتوصيل الطرفين بالبطارية مباشرة على اساس انه قد يكون حل للاستغناء عن الخلايا كموصل طاقة DC الى البطارية - فهل ستنجح هذه العملية في مد البطارية بالطاقة التي تحتاجها لتعيد ارسالها مرة اخرى الى الـ inverter ليحولها من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت - ارجو من السادة الخبراء افادتي حول هذا السؤال ولكم جزيل الاحترام والتقدير وجزاكم الله كل خير . 

*


----------



## hallime (31 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

ارجو المساعدة من اهل الاختصاص

اريد انشاء مصنع لتركيب خلايا الطاقة الشمسية

ولي عدة اسئلة

1- ما هي معدات التركيب 
2-تكلفة معدات التركيب +ما هي المادة الاولية +التكلفة
3-المساحة المطلوبة لانشاء المصنع مع بعض التوضيح (مخطط مثلا)
4-الدولة المشهورة بهذه التكنولوجيا و ان امكن عنوانها
5-اليد العاملة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع العلم اني صاحب راس مال ولا املك اي معلومة في هذا المجال 

وفي انتظار ردودكم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## مدحتكو (11 يناير 2013)

*إلي حضراتكم زوج من الفيديوهات قمت بترجمتها






لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم*


----------



## مدحتكو (11 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## mecan (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مدحتكو (17 يناير 2013)

*تعرف علي الميكو انفرتر من خلال هذا الفيديو الذي قمت بالتعليق عليه






وتفضلو بقبول فائق الحب والاحترام*


----------



## salahlaw (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع ممتاز*

مشكور


----------



## م.سعيد الدوسري (11 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يجزاك خير ويوفقك للأحسن على المجهود الأكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد19775 (5 يناير 2016)

بارك الله بك


----------



## smin Ahmed (6 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

